# Recent additions that I got recently: Paph anitum compots, Paph papuanum compots and



## Paphman910 (Jul 3, 2012)

My recent additions:

Schoenorchis fragans







Phal corningiana






Paph anitum Compot 1






Paph anitum Compot 2






Paph adductum seedlings






Paph papuanum Compot 1







Paph papuanum Compot 2







Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope our anitum will grow well.


----------



## Jaljala (Jul 3, 2012)

nice addi(c)tions ! I like the purple Phal very much


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jaljala said:


> nice addi(c)tions ! I like the purple Phal very much



Thanks!

That is Phal lueddemannia that I got it as a freebie keiki from my friend.



Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Good luck.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow!

Where did you find the papuanum? Did you see the flowers from the breeding?

A lot of miss identified as violascians.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> Wow!
> 
> Where did you find the papuanum? Did you see the flowers from the breeding?
> 
> A lot of miss identified as violascians.



Won't know if it is real until it is flowering! Yes I do know alot of them turn out to be violascens and I would not be surprised if they turn out to be violascens. 

Came from Hung Sheng Orchid Farm saying it is zieckianum 'Bear 1' x 'Bear 2' I read somewhere that zieckianum is a syn. to papuanum. Flowers on their site looks nice and worth a gamble!


Paphman910


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Won't know if it is real until it is flowering! Yes I do know alot of them turn out to be violascens and I would not be surprised if they turn out to be violascens.
> 
> Came from Hung Sheng Orchid Farm saying it is zieckianum 'Bear 1' x 'Bear 2' I read somewhere that zieckianum is a syn. to papuanum. Flowers on their site looks nice and worth a gamble!
> 
> ...



Yes on the zieckianum synonim
I don't know if I can keep my fingers crossed for 3-5 years!!

Once stabilized, you might try the basket system. My mastersianum and other barbata types are doing very well in baskets.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful looking seedlings!


----------



## naoki (Jul 6, 2012)

Rick said:


> Yes on the zieckianum synonim
> I don't know if I can keep my fingers crossed for 3-5 years!!
> 
> Once stabilized, you might try the basket system. My mastersianum and other barbata types are doing very well in baskets.



Baskets with sphag? I'd like to see the photo if you have one!


----------



## BlazingAugust (Jul 6, 2012)

Great looking compots, and that luedde is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2012)

Rick said:


> Once stabilized, you might try the basket system. My mastersianum and other barbata types are doing very well in baskets.



Woohoo! I found a dollar store with a good supply of baskets! there's gonna be lots o' repottin soon!!


----------

